# "No Screens Found"



## GreenMan (Jul 8, 2021)

Help out.
I have a FreeBSD game machine.
It was the fifth year of trouble-free use, but then one day, when turning on, an error got out
"No Screens Found"

And I am on FreeBSD and Linux a little less than zero.

I checked the video card, in perfect order. Even stress tests pass without errors.

I ask for your help about the guru.









						IMG_20210406_112323.jpg
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					disk.yandex.ru


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2021)

Please post your Xorg.0.log: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


----------



## GreenMan (Jul 8, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Please post your Xorg.0.log: `cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999`


please see telegram correspondence freebsd_ru


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2021)

Don't have access to that.


----------



## GreenMan (Jul 8, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Don't have access to that.











						freebsd_ru
					

Русскоговорящее сообщество FreeBSD /  for russian speakers		Мини-версия правил:	* пишите по-русски без мата	* лички, флуд, спам/реклама, оскорбления, нарушения законодательств, политота - запрещены		Полная версия правил: http://ipfw.ru/telegram_rules




					t.me


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2021)

Again, don't have access to that.


----------



## GreenMan (Jul 8, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Again, don't have access to that.


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QSVm_sAi8o9uXA   - It's files with photos


----------



## shkhln (Jul 8, 2021)

GreenMan said:


> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/QSVm_sAi8o9uXA   - It's files with photos


You should rather use that for annoying the vendor support. Custom systems are out of scope of this forum. That said, appliances like this don't self-delete video drivers — somebody really messed up.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 9, 2021)

I doubt the vendor is still supporting it. That arcade cabinet is nearly a decade old. 

Looking at the pictures, it's FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE, support for that ended in December 2014. If nobody touched the configuration, or tried to update that system then it should just work. Kernel module seems to be loaded correctly (kldstat(8) output), so that just leaves the Xorg configuration that changed, which caused it to stop working.


----------

